# What wine to go with pear and bleu cheese salad?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Got a salad. Bleu cheese, pears, bacon, caramelized onions, romaine, and some sort of TBD vinaigrette. What wine should I serve?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kaun, I would serve and Alsatian Riesling, dryer than German,lots of ripe pear notes, perfume, mineral, racy spice and soft but balanced acidity.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I second the Alsatian Riesling! Also, a Cremant d'Alsace isgood (I love sparkling wine anytime), probably made with Reisling grapes. I would throw that out there... 

Oh man, we drank Riesling atop the vineyards in Alsace with muenster and it was amazing. 

Also, perhaps a Sauvignon Blanc from Marlborough.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Champagne goes with everything! 

It's hard to find a non-sweet wine that goes with blue... Most wines fight with it.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Champagne sounds good Anneke  But I think I'm going to defer to the Alsatian Reisling! 

But who says you cannot drink champagne anyway right? Hahah!


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Kuan,

All suggestions wonderful so far. Mine would be: 

2005 Bonny Doon "Vin de Glaciere" Muscat 375ml
SKU #1025386
"An extremely exciting rendition of a very old favorite "Wine of the Ice Box". Flavors of pear, apricot and pineapples highlight this wine. Excellent to serve with dessert, fresh fruits and even as an aperitif with some Roquefort cheese." K&L

Normally I wouldn't push something with that high of a sugar content, but I think it would complement the different textures, as well as the savory, sweet and bold combo you have going on there (love it by the way -- thought of any nuts? Sweet pecans?).

Cheers! S


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

OK, did the raspberry vin, it wasn't too bad. Drank a Chateau St. Michele Washington Riesling with it. (guest brought over) I think next time I would go with a German Riesling, one that's not so motor oily and high alcohol.

All in all it was quite good.


----------



## heavyg (Nov 6, 2007)

We have a wine / blue cheese pairing video on our site. Take a look.

G.


----------



## brownedoff (Apr 4, 2011)

A Beaujolais would be an interesting and creative match.


----------

